# SRR Training Now Provides 911 Dispatch courses for Western Mass Agencies



## 911 Instructor (Sep 20, 2016)

SRR Training now has a 911 Instructor who works and lives in Western Massachusetts. Over 30 911 classes are available to you.
Sick of 911 classes being held on the other side of the state? Host a class of your choice and invite neighboring agencies to take part.


----------

